# Look KG386...



## Bigpikle

I never see much written about the KG386 so stumbled across this forum and thought people might know more?










I've owned this bike since new, in about 2004, built with Ultegra 9 speed and with various 3T components from that era. I've done quite a few miles on her, but with a 4 year cycling 'break' in the middle she is still relatively fresh. I've swapped wheels to Easton EA90's and this morning collected some Ultegra 6600 shifters to complete the swap to 10 speed (so I can use my PT wheel), and last year switched to a compact as I got back into riding long distance and hillier routes.

I keep thinking about selling her and replacing her but really cant decide it if it's worth it, or whether it still holds it own? I have a stable of other bikes including a custom steel Enigma, a Cannondale CX race bike and a single speed from an old 80's 531 frame Raleigh and I only put about 1000 miles on her last year. Its my only carbon frame and is still gorgeous compared to the brash looking stuff produced these days, although I'm sure the carbon and frame design is waaaaaay out of date compared to modern technology?

Any thoughts? Is she a keeper or should I just move on this year and pick up a 2011 carbon frame instead? How does the frame compare to modern carbon and would it be worth updating the GS to something more lightweight and modern, and I'd like a set of more compact bars as well? I have the urge to tinker here!

Thanks


----------



## ewitz

Nice saddle. I prefer it that way too.


----------



## nyvram

beautiful bike! what size is it? let me know if you're selling..i have a 281 from 2001 that i love..i see nothing wrong it..my achilles heel is also 9-speed ultegra; got a broken right brifter and the 'repair' is a significant upgrade to 10-sp ultegra and i have to throw away my flightdeck so i've been putting off fixing it in hopes of finding a used 9-sp shifter on ebay.


----------



## Bigpikle

nyvram said:


> beautiful bike! what size is it? let me know if you're selling..i have a 281 from 2001 that i love..i see nothing wrong it..my achilles heel is also 9-speed ultegra; got a broken right brifter and the 'repair' is a significant upgrade to 10-sp ultegra and i have to throw away my flightdeck so i've been putting off fixing it in hopes of finding a used 9-sp shifter on ebay.


thanks - its a 57cm

Well as I just upgraded to 10 speed I will have 2 Ultegra shifters going spare if you are interested in making an offer? I'm in the UK and guessing you're not, so would need posting to you but I dont have an issue doing that if you dont, although cost mike not make it worthwhile for you?

Let me know, although if I dont respond immediately its because I go on a 1 week vacation tomorrow with no internet access.


----------



## nyvram

my 281 is a 57 as well so when u want to sell... 

yes let's make a deal on shiftwrs! just pm me or let me know..i'll
buy both...


----------



## Bigpikle

will do - can you give me 7 days please.


----------



## Mapei

I remember seeing those at Bicycle John's in Burbank. Absolutely beautiful frame. Macho and industrial looking, but graceful all the same. The guys at the shop told me it weighed a little more than their other carbon frames, and was a whole lot more rigid. They referred to it as a "man's frame."


----------



## Bigpikle

Mapei said:


> I remember seeing those at Bicycle John's in Burbank. Absolutely beautiful frame. Macho and industrial looking, but graceful all the same. The guys at the shop told me it weighed a little more than their other carbon frames, and was a whole lot more rigid. They referred to it as a *"man's frame."*


like the sound of that! 

I saw a quoted weight of 1850g f&f on weight weenies which sounds about right. Its no flyweight but lighter than my steel frames even with fairly old componentry. Might keep an eye out for some nice new lightweight groupo bits and pieces this year and see if I cant get the weight down a little more. Never know, she might take the place of my steel bike on our trip over the Pyrenees this autumn....:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris Keller

Bigpikle, 
Very Nice ride!! I say keep her and get another Look as a companion. I have a 595 Ultra(soon to be replaced by a 695 SR)...but I bought a '04 KX Light off of Ebay 6 months ago...it is new and never been built up. I'm slowly collecting components to get her on the road...can't wait! Hope it looks as nice as your KG.


----------



## cantride55

Bigpikle, have you found the rear end kicks on you?
I've had a 2006 386i (intergrated headset) for a few years. Great frame with one exception (imo) the rear end tends to kick out when I've stood and stomped. I was shooting the breeze with someone who works for Look once and he agreed that this was a known trait with this model. It has an adjustable rear der. hanger which I've tried to tune in with little luck. It still is a great recovery ride bike. But then I think anything made by Look or Time are great bikes.


----------



## twiggy73

I wouldnt sell it !!! 
I have a Kg 86 and It aint going any where even if it only gets ridden once a year just get another look and build a collection lol 

Twiggy73


----------



## nyvram

twiggy73 said:


> I wouldnt sell it !!!
> I have a Kg 86 and It aint going any where even if it only gets ridden once a year just get another look and build a collection lol
> 
> Twiggy73


I'm going to do some crits this season and NO WAY IN HELL i'm going to ride the 586..my good ol' kg281 all the way. I mean it was good enough for the TdF in 2001, so its plenty good to crash into other out-of-control cat 5 crit racers.

I am going to ride the 586 in a couple of road races I think..I mean I don't want to destroy my dream bike but I didn't buy it to hang on the wall in my office. ;-)

PS I wouldn't sell the 386 either. NO WAY. My goal is collect more LOOKs, not less.


----------

